# BMQ  OCT3rd to DEC16th <-----Who's Attending?



## Fry (24 Aug 2005)

Proud to say.... 


ME!!!  

Anyone else?


----------



## canadianblue (24 Aug 2005)

Congrats on getting in, I'm surprised by your BMQ date, seems alot shorter then mine which is September 12th to December 9th.


----------



## Jer1 (24 Aug 2005)

I'm happy to say that I'll be there


----------



## Fry (24 Aug 2005)

on another note, this is BMQ for Borden, Ontario. Not St. Jean, Quebec.


Jer1, what trade did you apply for?


----------



## Ninja9186 (25 Aug 2005)

Ya i'll be there, just got the call a couple days ago! Anybody know what Borden is like, not just the base but the actually town itself.  I heard that it's really dead.


----------



## Bradboy (25 Aug 2005)

Yah I got the call today too! I'll be in St. Jean so I'll see whoever is gonna be there, there.


----------



## Fry (25 Aug 2005)

Borden can't be any more dead than the community that I grew up in, moved away from, and now currently reside in (Charleston, NL, Canada), pop 50. We don't even have a store here. We do have a legion though


----------



## Ninja9186 (25 Aug 2005)

Sounds like you've got it pretty rough out there Fry. Good luck man


----------



## S.A.Blundon (26 Aug 2005)

Yeah, I'll be doing BMQ in borden from 3oct to 16 dec. I cant wait. Been waiting all my life. Hopefully i'll see some of you there. ;D


----------



## S.A.Blundon (26 Aug 2005)

Hey Fry, I see that you are from Newfoundland also. Are you going to the ceremony on 20th september in St. Johns?


----------



## Fry (26 Aug 2005)

Indeed, swearing in takes place on the 20th of september for me, at CFRC st. john's, I'm assuming...  

The lady on the phone (no rank...) asked me if I'd prefer to fly out of Gander, or St. John's... St. John's meaning that I'd get to fly out with 3-4 others that are heading to the same BMQ as me... I opted for St. John's... might as well get to know ya's before we start!


----------



## S.A.Blundon (27 Aug 2005)

OK, so if the course starts on Oct 3rd then we should be there atleast one day prior to starting right? And from oct 3 to 16 dec is only 10 weeks and 4 days. Isn't BMQ suppose to be 12 weeks now? Or are we just special? Would they make us go back in the new year for 1 week and 3 days of training?   hope not because that sounds kind of silly.


----------



## Fry (27 Aug 2005)

no, so far as it stands, BMQ is officially 10 weeks. Our plane leaves on the 2nd of october.


----------



## Barek (27 Aug 2005)

Well, I'll be there.

I'm going in for Infantry at Borden. 


Can't wait till October   ;D


----------



## Fry (27 Aug 2005)

Hey barek,

Are you going to Borden?


----------



## Barek (27 Aug 2005)

Yup, pretty sure I am. I'm still waiting to get my information package. So not totally sure on all the details yet. Just what I was told on the phone.


----------



## Fry (27 Aug 2005)

Exactly the same here. Should get it in the mail monday hopefully. I hope that whatever platoon I get put in, works well as a team. I know BMQ is a far cry from cadets, but at many of the camps, there were too many individuals to be a team, and that kinda sucked.


----------



## Mojo Magnum (28 Aug 2005)

hey guys,
do they pay for your flight?

I'm not going but I live not far from there, I'll be sure to peer through the fence with a cold beer in my hand.

 :dontpanic:


----------



## Hunter911 (28 Aug 2005)

Im hoping my call comes really soon... these 4 weeks have been killing me since i sent my medical to Ottowa... If i do get to go it would be to CFB Aldershot... just outside Halifax... about a 40 minute drive... no plane flight for me!


----------



## Fry (28 Aug 2005)

It's quite possible, it was about 1-1.5 months after I did my training that I got the call, that was mainly waiting till the selection board in July.


----------



## Bradboy (28 Aug 2005)

Hey guys. Does anyone know why they are sending Infantry recruits to Borden, Ontario and St. Jean, Quebec for the same BMQ dates? I'm from Ontario and not that far from Borden and I'm being shipped to St. Jean, Quebec for the October 3rd BMQ. I'm not complaining as I'd much rather go to Quebec (been to Borded already) but it seems strange that someone from Ontario is being sent to St. Jean and someone from New Brunswick is being sent to Ontario. Is Borden acting as an overflow or something?


----------



## Fry (28 Aug 2005)

I do believe Borden is an overflow base, but it's also just one extra test, to see how you can function far from home I guess... some people can't.


----------



## cp_marion (29 Aug 2005)

Hey everyone, got the call today and I will be on this bmq! Vech Tech Is my trade! I think This will be better then quebec!


----------



## Fry (29 Aug 2005)

heh, I'm thinking so too... Borden is a naval reserve training facility though right?


----------



## Winstone (29 Aug 2005)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHah 

ME found out today


----------



## Fry (29 Aug 2005)

.....

Congratulations. CFB Borden?


----------



## Winstone (29 Aug 2005)

yes Borden


----------



## chalk1 (29 Aug 2005)

Looks like I'm in for Saint-Jean. I don't believe that we would return after Christmas leave in order to train. The most prominent indication of this would be that when you got the call, the person on the other end said the course ran from 3 Oct to 16 Dec. See you guys there.


----------



## Fry (29 Aug 2005)

My docs say my basic is only 9 weeks long anyway, and well it kinda fits in with the date and all.

Good Lord, the thought of them splitting basic into 2 parts and running the other part after Xmas is obsurd. The cost of flying recruits back and forth, and getting everyone situated again is just insane.


----------



## Wolfe (29 Aug 2005)

BMQ is supposed to be 2 months 1/2 ...10 weeks. Are they splitting in 2 parts...??? i wouldn't think so it will be too expensive like fry said...well personally i think that from October 3rd  to  December 16th its the bmq and after the SQ. Well anyways i want to go from October 3rd  to December 16th  i think that if i am selected at september 5th  i should go for October or......are they gonna run another BMQ from December to....February ???

Cheers Lads


----------



## Fry (29 Aug 2005)

oct 3rd to nov 3rd to dec 3rd, 2 months. dec 3rd to dec 16th, 13 days, so 10 weeks shy one day.


----------



## Wolfe (29 Aug 2005)

Come on they are splitting in 2 parts the BMQ....with no offense to the military personnel who are organising this but its really not professional and not military....thats means when i am gonna be in the beat of the BMQ i am gonna be send home then wait, relax and after start again .....i wouldn't call this soldiering, doing basic training and going home for a little cup of tea and a break....please correct me if i am wrong .....thank you very much.

Wolf


----------



## Mojo Magnum (29 Aug 2005)

take what you can get brother.


----------



## Wolfe (29 Aug 2005)

Thats true ... its only the begging but after when you gonna do the specialisation courses, well.... then its gonna be a lot of soldiering.

****It was off topic but i had the need to write it down****


----------



## Ninja9186 (29 Aug 2005)

BMQ is not being split into 2 parts. BMQ is from Oct 3rd to Dec 16 which is 10 weeks.  Then we go home for christmas and head down to a training facility for our SQ.  So there's only a break in between BMQ and SQ but BMQ is still one whole course.


----------



## Wolfe (29 Aug 2005)

If its one part, well i take my words back...............

Cheers


----------



## Jer1 (29 Aug 2005)

Fry said:
			
		

> on another note, this is BMQ for Borden, Ontario. Not St. Jean, Quebec.
> 
> 
> Jer1, what trade did you apply for?




Sorry it took so long to reply. Been out of town for a few days. I'm going into the infantry


----------



## REJ (2 Sep 2005)

I will be going, too. Got the call yesterday afternoon. I will also be in Borden for the same dates. My trade is is Comm Rsch.  I must say, I am terribly excited and it will be very interesting to meet you guys after seeing your posts!


----------



## watson (2 Sep 2005)

Fry said:
			
		

> heh, I'm thinking so too... Borden is a naval reserve training facility though right?



no, borden is an infantry reserve base, it's just outside of barrie ont. I live about 40 minutes from there and they're still sending me to st jean for my BMQ on the 26th. Barrie's a cool town though, college parties and a couple beaches within an hours drive. Wasaga beach a party hot spot for longweekenders in southern ont. 

g/l guys


----------



## Fry (2 Sep 2005)

Infantry reserve training or not, I've been told that we're attending NRTD Borden. NRTD = Naval Reserve Training Division. Says so in my docs.


----------



## watson (2 Sep 2005)

oh maybe so. But the closet signifigant body of water is lake ontario, like 200km away.


----------



## Fry (2 Sep 2005)

Yeah, I'm not familiar with much of Ontario... but that's what it says in the package they gave me. I don't care what it is, I'll take what I can get !


----------



## watson (2 Sep 2005)

Yeah, I hear ya man.  

I've got 2 buddies that have been to borden for training and they both have told me the same thing. That it's like a desert there, tones of dirt and dust. And at night you get these boogers full of dirt and shit. They call 'em borden boogies! yumm


----------



## Bradboy (3 Sep 2005)

Whats up boys.... I had a change of plans today. I was originally going to St Jean for my BMQ but today I found out that I'm actually going to Borden. I'm a little disappointed but I am greatful that I've been accepted and can live with this rearrangement. I'm lookin forward to going and hope to see you all there. I'm in for Infantry Reg force. Cheers.


----------



## P-Free (4 Sep 2005)

Hi guys and gals. I'm back from a little bit of an involuntary vacation I took from the site. Anyways, I'll be on this BMQ, in Borden. Going in for SigOp, getting sworn in on September 13th in Kingston. Will arrive in Borden on October 2nd.


----------



## P-Free (4 Sep 2005)

Also, anyone with MSN add me ; p-unit@hotmail.com 

Let's chat and sip tea before we get there.


----------



## ab136 (5 Sep 2005)

Is Oct 3rd -Dec 16th the last BMQ this year?  Is there others that may start and get split through Christmas?


----------



## P-Free (5 Sep 2005)

Split through Christmas? No, it ends on December 16th. Toute fini. Done. We graduate on that day.


----------



## S.A.Blundon (5 Sep 2005)

Hey Hey HEy!!

Anyone going on this BMQ in borden it would be nice to know people before we get there. I already added some people.. Anyone willing to chat just add me or accept my invite. Cheers 

icegal.stacey@gmail.com


----------



## P-Free (6 Sep 2005)

Ok, change of plans..I couldnt log onto my other MSN so I had to make a new account. New one is p-free@hotmail.com so add that one and let's chat.

P.S. I just added you S.A.Blundon


----------



## atticus (6 Sep 2005)

Hmm... I just found out I leave October 1st today. Starting on the 3rd and going to the 15th in St. Jean. MOC is 031 and my unit will be PPCLI. I'm pretty happy about this, I've been waiting a long time now, I think just over a year since I started the procedure.


----------



## Fry (6 Sep 2005)

They told you what unit you would be going to? Lucky! Wish they told me what unit I'd be going to...


----------



## atticus (7 Sep 2005)

Yeah, I was surprised. I remember asking the recruiter when you find out what unit you'll be in and he said after BMQ you write down your top three choices, and then it goes to job availability. If I were you I'd call and ask about it.


----------



## Barek (7 Sep 2005)

Yeah. I remember hearing that you get a choice if it's availabe after you're done BMQ. But I distincly remember the recruiter telling me RCR when she phoned me.


So here's hopin I make RCR and the light infantry battalion.


----------



## Ninja9186 (7 Sep 2005)

The recruiter told me RCR when she phoned me up. I think it depends on if you put a preference or not.


----------



## atticus (7 Sep 2005)

I never wrote a preference down. She did say that most people around here (Alberta) are happy to get PPCLI because their based closer to home than say getting RCR so maybe they take that into account.


----------



## P-Free (7 Sep 2005)

I think its different for infantry. You get your regiment now, and then your battalion later. Us support trades I think are told our posting when we finish BMQ or QL3s..


----------



## Mojo Magnum (7 Sep 2005)

well me bye's

Mojo's in too.  Oct 3 to Dec 15
just got the call a few minutes ago.
I get sworn in Sept 14 in Barrie.


And you can bet I won't be missing a workout between now and October.

HHHOOO RRRAAHHHH.


----------



## P-Free (7 Sep 2005)

Mojo, I'm going in for SigOp as well..add me on MSN if you have it. p-free@hotmail.com Let's chat.


----------



## Mojo Magnum (7 Sep 2005)

hey pfree,
I'm not really an MSN guy.

are you going to St Jean?


----------



## P-Free (7 Sep 2005)

Mojo,

Check your PMs..


----------



## Mojo Magnum (8 Sep 2005)

hey free,
I just thought of something, even though we're not doing Basic in the same place, we'll likely end up doing MOC in Kingston at the same time.

Any other Sig Ops out there going to basic on Oct 3?


----------



## REJ (9 Sep 2005)

P-Free said:
			
		

> Also, anyone with MSN add me ; p-unit@hotmail.com
> 
> Let's chat and sip tea before we get there.




I would love to chat and sip tea before getting to BMQ but I cannot chat as my only computer access is at work. However, if those who are going to Borden Oct. 3 would like to drop me a line, that would be great!


----------



## NavComm (11 Sep 2005)

Congratulations everyone and good luck at bmq.

I got asked yesterday at my unit if I wanted to attend a bmq at the end of this month. Maybe it's the same one as yours? I can't get the time off my civvie job until January though, and I want more time in my unit to prepare. I've been training much harder and I just want my old bones to be ready this time. I don't plan on doing bmq again!

My unit's got some range training coming up. Also, there are about 8 recruits who won't even be going to bmq until next April, so unlike when I was sent (2 days after being sworn in with no time in unit) I think they are at an advantage and I'd like to take that time to get ready too.

Fry to answer your question, yes Borden is a Naval Reserve Training Division, but when I was there we had reg force airforce folks in our platoon and there was lots of army training going on too. My instructors were one from each element (navy, air and army).

I didn't spend any time to speak of in Borden, but did make it to Barrie and to Wasaga beach.

Anyway, congratulations again to all of you.


----------



## P-Free (11 Sep 2005)

I'm confused....you are RES? And going on BMQ with REG force peeps? I thought training was totally seperate, DIFFERENT....

Yes we will have NAVY and AF on our course, all elements in the same course, on the same platoon  ...

P.....


----------



## Fry (11 Sep 2005)

Yeah, I didn't know that Res and reg force trained together at bmq, since res bmq is a hell of a lot shorter than reg force bmq.


----------



## REJ (12 Sep 2005)

Army is the only element that has a special BMQ for reserves. The other reserve elements have reg force BMQ.


----------



## grayman (12 Sep 2005)

Troops to all those going to Borden to do BMQ, I can help answer a few questions....
1. current course is in a transition phase from 11 to 13 weeks long.
2.Reg force and reserves are trained there, reservists primarily in the summer with some reg dispersed between.
3. At any given time there will be up to 5 courses in house starting in sept

If you need any more info ask me, I will answer it if I can, or if I think you need to know


----------



## Mojo Magnum (12 Sep 2005)

One question has been plagueing me, the CF will fly me from Ontario to St Jean to start,  will they fly me home for christmas and then to my next location??


----------



## grayman (12 Sep 2005)

After your successfully pass your BMQ the army will foot the bill to fly you to wherever your next course is running, and as for flying you home at christmas, if you are single the army usually pays for the majority if not all your ticket price.
 :skull:


----------



## Mojo Magnum (12 Sep 2005)

I'm not single.

Does this mean I should be saving for a plane ticket for Dec 16?


----------



## grayman (12 Sep 2005)

Dont panic the army should foot the bill because you are on course, make sure you address this day one of the course and your staff should be able to sort you out. As you will learn on your BMQ and through future traing etc. Single pers and married pers are entitled to different things. For example single pers get most if not all there ticket paid for once a year, married guys like us get hosed, if in doubt ask your corse staff like I stated
 :soldier:


----------



## Mojo Magnum (12 Sep 2005)

will do


----------



## theSage (13 Sep 2005)

I am headed out to Borden for the Oct 3- Dec 16 BMQ,  I am in training cousre 0253.   I can't wait to get there,  send me a PM and we can talk on MSN. I get sworn in next friday here in Ottawa,  hope to see some of you there!  Man these 21 days arent going fast enough.


----------



## P-Free (13 Sep 2005)

0253 eh? I'm on 0252. Probably see ya there..

Looks like they are running more than one course, if you don't have your course number by now you should get it at your swearing in or at least ask for it there...

P....


----------



## Fry (13 Sep 2005)

P-Free said:
			
		

> 0253 eh? I'm on 0252. Probably see ya there..
> 
> Looks like they are running more than one course, if you don't have your course number by now you should get it at your swearing in or at least ask for it there...
> 
> P....



UGH, they are infact running more than one course at that date... I wish I could get my course number.


----------



## cgyflames01 (14 Sep 2005)

Fry said:
			
		

> UGH, they are infact running more than one course at that date... I wish I could get my course number.


Try calling your CFRC, or ask at your swearing in ceramony.


----------



## Fry (14 Sep 2005)

0252 Baby! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, See ya there Freeman!


----------



## P-Free (14 Sep 2005)

Yeah? You'll lurv it, just lurv it.

Can't wait...

P.....


----------



## theSage (15 Sep 2005)

So anyoneknow if the differnet course number, 0252 and 0253, we all seem to be in, is a reffernce to our training platoons? or maybe even sections?  Cause that's something I 'd like to know.

and its only 17 daysnow...  man I can't wait


----------



## REJ (15 Sep 2005)

theSage said:
			
		

> I am headed out to Borden for the Oct 3- Dec 16 BMQ,   I am in training cousre 0253.     I can't wait to get there,   send me a PM and we can talk on MSN. I get sworn in next friday here in Ottawa,   hope to see some of you there!   Man these 21 days arent going fast enough.




I get sworn in the same day and location and I have the same course number (0253). As stated above, it would be interesting to see what it (the course number) means.


----------



## Fry (15 Sep 2005)

I found out, that the letter at the end of the course number E, means English, LOL!

As for the numbers, I think they're different platoons, but I'm not quite sure.


----------



## P-Free (15 Sep 2005)

Yes..course number means platoon. For example Fry and I have 0252, others with the same number will be with us, in the same classes, doing drill together, housed together. The people with 0253 course serial number will do all the same things, they will just do it maybe at different times and with different people. 

P....


----------



## Fry (15 Sep 2005)

There is 180 recruits coming on the same course.  There will be 60 recruits per platoon.  You might be in the same platoon.

If you happen to be in the same platoon, there is a chance that you will be in the same room. This is done randomly, not by last name.

The bunks are 4 to a room.  You will be with 3 other males in your room, with your own personnal locker, a small desk and a chair.


----------



## REJ (15 Sep 2005)

Or three other females, as the case may be.


----------



## Fry (15 Sep 2005)

REJ said:
			
		

> Or three other females, as the case may be.



I wouldn't mind that. ;D


----------



## theSage (15 Sep 2005)

Excellent,  yes everything is going according to plan...

And Rej I assume your in ottawa so we should get in touch I'll send you a PM.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Sep 2005)

theSage said:
			
		

> And Rej I assume your in ottawa so we should get in touch I'll send you a PM.



Looks like you are looking for a date?  Perhaps you should do a bit of research into fraternization, to be on the safe side.


----------



## theSage (15 Sep 2005)

I find that remark immature and comments like that aren't appreciated,  but if you want to come the more the merry  :dontpanic:


----------



## George Wallace (15 Sep 2005)

theSage said:
			
		

> I find that remark immature and comments like that aren't appreciated,   but if you want to come the more the merry   :dontpanic:



Obviously your short term memory is shot and you will have difficulty learning once you get to St Jean.  Here is your comment, and you tell me if it is mature or not and what people can interpret from it:



> Re: BMQ OCT3rd to DEC16th <-----Who's Attending?
> « Reply #86 on: Today at 12:00:43  »
> Posted by: theSage
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## Bradboy (15 Sep 2005)

In this case, "PM" stands for "Personal Masseuse".


----------



## theSage (15 Sep 2005)

... yea ok,   now first thing you poked fun at me, then I said something to serious that was never meant to be taken serious and   I added a goofy emocon and that invitation so that you could also 'get in touch' to show that I really don't care.   So anyway you poked fun at my poor choice in words and I made a dumb joke,   so whats to get?   and lets now move on...


----------



## S.A.Blundon (16 Sep 2005)

Holy Moly, its been a couple weeks since in been on here! Ummm.. I haven't retrieved my course number yet. But i get sworn in on the 20th which is in 4 days so i might as well  wait untill then since they are closed on the weekends. So as soon as i find out i'll post it hopefully i'll get to know some of ya's before we leave!! See you Tuesday Fry!


----------



## Fry (16 Sep 2005)

Indeed.


----------



## grayman (18 Sep 2005)

For all you reg force types doing your BMQ at NRTD in Borden dont panic, it is now become known as CFLRS det Borden a detatchment of St-Jean. Its been known as NRTD for years and at present it is in a transition phase, and I can guarantee those of you that are worried that your instructors are all airforce, navy or reservists, have no fear there is a large cadre of army instructors from PPCLI, RCR, RCD, ARTY, etc . And there is still navy and airforce it is quite a good cross section of elements and trades. You will still get the full meal deal!!! TRUST ME.

SOLDIER ON!!!


----------



## S.A.Blundon (20 Sep 2005)

Alrighty then, Got sworn in today. Looking forward to go to Borden (as i was all along) Just to let all you beautiful people know that my course # is 0252.. thats all.. SEE YOU THERE!


----------



## Old Ranger (20 Sep 2005)

Watson said:
			
		

> oh maybe so. But the closet signifigant body of water is lake ontario, like 200km away.



Check your Maps!   What do you think Wasaga Beach is attached too? Or Lake Simcoe to the East.

Just hope they don't take you through Beaver Creek in the Dunes >


----------



## spud (22 Sep 2005)

My lovely wife is attending Base Bordem beginning on the 3rd Oct, and I just have to ask...how old are most of you attending?  She is in her mid-30's...still tough enough to kick some ass tho!


----------



## Bradboy (22 Sep 2005)

I'm 20 years old and I've talked to alot of people going to Borden who are around the same age. It's good she's coming because us young pups may need a mother figure around to keep us in line!!! Haha just kidding. I look forward to meeting her. Cheers.


----------



## REJ (22 Sep 2005)

Mother figure for young pups? Hmmmm.... I think I'd rather have peers than "kids". I am 39 and I'm looking forward to BMQ! Not too long, now....


----------



## S.A.Blundon (22 Sep 2005)

I'm 18, really age doesnt matter as long as you have confidence and you put alot of effort in to pass. I hope to see her there, maybe coursed and bunked together who knows. She probably wont be the only one in her age group!


----------



## Fry (22 Sep 2005)

S.A.Blundon said:
			
		

> I'm 18, really age doesnt matter as long as you have confidence and you put alot of effort in to pass. I hope to see her there, maybe coursed and bunked together who knows. She probably wont be the only one in her age group!



Hey, hey now, don't jump ahead of yourself! You didn't earn that hook yet!


----------



## spud (22 Sep 2005)

REJ said:
			
		

> Mother figure for young pups? Hmmmm.... I think I'd rather have peers than "kids". I am 39 and I'm looking forward to BMQ! Not too long, now....



39...excellent! After my wife is done of BMQ/SQ I am going back in (did 8 years previously), so I am anxious to see what those in my age range do to adapt. Best of luck to all....


----------



## spud (22 Sep 2005)

spud said:
			
		

> 39...excellent! After my wife is done of BMQ/SQ I am going back in (did 8 years previously), so I am anxious to see what those in my age range do to adapt. Best of luck to all....



Left out my age....I'll be 44 by the time I get in...yikes, do I really wanna do that??


----------



## Beck (22 Sep 2005)

I'll be going!  I'm still getting packed for St. Jean....  I got sworn in on sept 16!


----------



## Mojo Magnum (23 Sep 2005)

St. Jean, one week from tomorrow,
anyone else here going?


----------



## NavyBoys (24 Sep 2005)

Hey what have you guys heard about Borden?  What are the differences between Borden and St. Jean?


----------



## -rb (24 Sep 2005)

NavyBoys said:
			
		

> Hey what have you guys heard about Borden?  What are the differences between Borden and St. Jean?



Have a read below, directly from *this thread a page back...



			
				grayman said:
			
		

> For all you reg force types doing your BMQ at NRTD in Borden dont panic, it is now become known as CFLRS det Borden a detatchment of St-Jean. Its been known as NRTD for years and at present it is in a transition phase, and I can guarantee those of you that are worried that your instructors are all airforce, navy or reservists, have no fear there is a large cadre of army instructors from PPCLI, RCR, RCD, ARTY, etc . And there is still navy and airforce it is quite a good cross section of elements and trades. You will still get the full meal deal!!! TRUST ME.
> 
> SOLDIER ON!!!



NavyBoys, have a read through the recruiting threads as there is quite a bit of info on this already. As for differences you can expect the same type of course at Borden as you would at St. Jean.

Also, make sure you have a read through these threads...

Recruiting FAQ: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

Friendly Advice to New Members: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412


...Welcome to the forums


----------



## S.A.Blundon (24 Sep 2005)

WWWWAHHHOOOOOOOOOOO, 1 MORE WEEK GUYS AND GALS.... JUST ONE MORE WEEK!!!! SO whos ready to get down and dirty in the mud? I AM!! YIPPEEEE...(Doing my victory dance) MWAHAHAHHAHA it's gonna be great, like kellogs corn flakes!. Don't strain yourselves out with all the excitement.. ppssstt.. one more week ;D

Hahaha, i'm not drunk or high or anything like that. THIS IS CALLED MOTIVATION BABY 
See ya'll there 8)


----------



## Bradboy (24 Sep 2005)

Ahahah hope yah have that much enthusiasm at Basic!!! This is gonna be one hell of a long week :boring:
Use it wisely people!!


----------



## Michael OLeary (24 Sep 2005)

Congratulations and good luck to all of you attending BMQ in October.

Your Army.ca challenge is to keep track of the details of your experience and, when you have the opportunity, post detailed up-to-date descriptions of BMQ training and course structure. Let us know what links in the Recruiting FAQ are out of date, and provide us the new, currrent details for your successors. Let us know what information you took from here or received from the Recruiting system that helped, and let us know what didn't fit your experience. Your continued contribution will help to maintain Army.ca as a credible and current source of information for new recruits preparing for training.

Thank you.


----------



## SemperFidelis (26 Sep 2005)

So....who loves kitty??  

To those...who are going to St.Jean  for Oct3rd Basic.... SEE YA THERE!!!!

Got the call this morning!


----------



## Fry (26 Sep 2005)

CONGRATS! 


I think Mike should implement a beer smiley into the forums.


----------



## Mojo Magnum (26 Sep 2005)

oh boy.


----------



## cgyflames01 (27 Sep 2005)

SemperFidelis said:
			
		

> So....who loves kitty??
> 
> To those...who are going to St.Jean   for Oct3rd Basic.... SEE YA THERE!!!!
> 
> Got the call this morning!


First off congratulations, and you will see me there. Do you know your course number yet? I'am 0221.


----------



## SemperFidelis (27 Sep 2005)

Im about to find out today...they didnt give me any info with regards to anything other than Im in and they took down some basic info.  Siad its too late to mail the package, so I could pick it up on friday when i get sworn in.  But, Im gonna see if I can go pick it up myself today.


----------



## theSage (27 Sep 2005)

I can't wait, and its only (checks watch) 135.5 hours away there abouts...


----------



## armyjewelz (27 Sep 2005)

SEMPER?!?!?!?!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!

I have ben telling my hubby that I hope you get in this month cause I think your such a sweetie and you have been soooo supportive through everything... I am SOOO happy for you!!

YAAAAA GIRL!!


----------



## S.A.Blundon (28 Sep 2005)

Approximately 90 hours and 30 minutes untill I arrive in Borden on October 2nd. When our course is over is this topic going to be deleted?


----------



## Fry (28 Sep 2005)

Probably not, why do you ask?


----------



## S.A.Blundon (29 Sep 2005)

Just wondering 8)


----------



## armyjewelz (30 Sep 2005)

Good luck to all you who have not gone yet, and to all of you who check in while there!!!! I wish you all the best!!!!


----------



## Beck (30 Sep 2005)

I can't believe I'll be leaving for St. Jean tomorrow!  This week flew by!  Is anyone else arriving in St. Jean tomorrow evening?


----------



## Jer1 (30 Sep 2005)

I feel the same way you do. This week felt more like 1 or 2 days. I'm going to Borden, so good luck at St.Jean. Good luck to everyone that is going to BMQ and everyone that is still waiting for their job offers.


----------



## SemperFidelis (30 Sep 2005)

0221


----------



## SemperFidelis (22 Dec 2005)

CONGRATS TO ALL THOSE WHO GRADUATED  DEC 15th!!


----------



## Mojo Magnum (22 Dec 2005)

6 Platoon,
"I wanna hurt somebody"


----------

